

555 Timer footstool - gorloth
http://www.evilmadscientist.com/article.php/555stool

======
futuremint
I love the "worlds smallest cat at only 0.9 inches long". So funny in a
completely nerdtastic way.

~~~
zagaberoo
Also the name is delightfully nerdy; I'll bet current only flows one way
through that cat, at least under low loads.

------
biot
Bonus points if you make one with conductive legs that you can attach clamps
to and use as a 555 timer.

~~~
AretNCarlsen
Put an IC socket on top so you can use any DIP8 IC to build GODZILLA CIRCUITS.
Though you might have to add active amps in the legs at higher signal
frequencies.

------
mx12
This reminds me of Radio Shack's Engineering's Mini-Notebook series. I still
have a copy of the 555 timer one that was given to me by my high school
electronics teacher.

------
watmough
[http://semiconductormuseum.com/Transistors/LectureHall/Camen...](http://semiconductormuseum.com/Transistors/LectureHall/Camenzind/Camenzind_Index.htm)

Some interesting 555 background info.

------
whiterabbit
We're going to need a bigger breadboard.

------
sambeau
Now for a 680000 coffee table...

~~~
sambeau
bah. 68000 I mean.

------
cycojesus
Definitely nice, but.

Now I'd like a version that I can hack together with everyday tools and less-
then-average wood worker skills.

------
qsun
555 is such a beautiful thing, it has more than 1000 functions. The only thing
I can imagine to compete with it is 7400

------
jasongullickson
Can I get this in an SMD package?

------
yellowredblack
What's next? a 556 loveseat?

------
sandycheeks
I hope that someone who knows Hans Camenzind shows him this.

------
toponium
awesome in so many ways!

------
ra
want

